# 8" SUB



## childersbros

I am looking to do one 8" sub that will play super low and loud. I have done a t-line box on two dd 2508s that was awesome. I want to kind of do the same thing that will blow peoples minds with one 8. I also only have a 500.2 amp at the moment and kinda want to use it. I know this is alot to ask from an 8 but does anyone have any suggestions on a good 8 thats not dd? I have heard sundown was good I have never messed with them though.


----------



## JayBee

The new sundown is a beast and take a lot of power thermally. 

Also look at AudioPulse epic at partsexpress. Audioque, JL 8W7, Skar,


----------



## childersbros

I have seen the skar but have never heard them are they that good?


----------



## squeak9798

childersbros said:


> I have seen the skar but have never heard them are they that good?


The owner is a *******, that's more than enough reason not to send your business there.

Knowing your budget helps a lot. Also I presume the amp is a 2-channel, so you need a subwoofer able to obtain a 4ohm load?


----------



## childersbros

Yes it is a 2 channel. The budget is round $250. I am really considering blowing it all up and doping something bigger. I got my hands on a new in box mtx 9500 12" that i really want to use. My only thought is if its gonna require to big of a box for my sentra. I know I will have to get a new amp as well. Looking at a soundstream rubicon or american bass amp are these still good amps?


----------



## subwoofery

Wanna impress people? Use the Sundown SA-8 v.2 and reverse mount it 

Kelvin


----------



## crispin

Skar is really impressive for the money

Kevin, owner of Skar, may have a checkered past but I can email him a question right now and have an answer back within 10 mins.


----------



## JayBee

I don't know anything about the owner of Skar, anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## crispin

JayBee said:


> I don't know anything about the owner of Skar, anyone want to enlighten me?


I think it was something like he worked with another company a while back and screwed over some suppliers or something caused something somewhere somehow...some **** like that.

I think it was in the long ago...

I can say that I have owned many many different subs over the years and for the money (yes there are better subs for more money) the Skars cannot be beat.

I am running 2 - 12's in an apx 4 cube net box tuned to 30hz on 1.5k and they take it without any problems. I did not expect them to hit as hard as they do.


----------



## childersbros

Ill have to look into them.


----------



## crispin

this is the Skar 8" $135 list price




















I am getting ready to buy my girlfriend a MR2 and I am going to try a pair of these in the behind seat storage areas.


----------



## crispin

As for the Story about Kevin, I had my stories crossed Patrick from RU is the POS who was to supply a company with some soft parts but sent the wrong ones or some **** and messed things up for the builder (or something like that)

Kevin, I believe, has a bad reputation from an Ebay auction where he listed 2 very nice expensive amps for sale then when the person won them (for a really good price) Kevin claimed they were broken and refunded the money. It was then found that Keven sold the same amps for more money somewhere else.

Kinda petty BS (except for Patrick who is a total assclown - IMHO)


----------



## squeak9798

crispin said:


> As for the Story about Kevin, I had my stories crossed Patrick from RU is the POS who was to supply a company with some soft parts but sent the wrong ones or some **** and messed things up for the builder (or something like that)
> 
> Kevin, I believe, has a bad reputation from an Ebay auction where he listed 2 very nice expensive amps for sale then when the person won them (for a really good price) Kevin claimed they were broken and refunded the money. It was then found that Keven sold the same amps for more money somewhere else.
> 
> Kinda petty BS (except for Patrick who is a total assclown - IMHO)


Kevin's past is worse than that.

For starters several years ago he started a thread on CA.com offering to build enclosures for basically cost of the MDF+shipping, and posted pictures of _other people's work_ that he *stole* from various websites as "evidence" of the high quality enclosures and the great deal people were getting. Some people ordered from him, and while he did actually ship them enclosures, the enclosures he sent were so crappily built that they were _literally_ useless. Giant gaps at the seams, crooked walls, sub holes that weren't circular or the wrong size. He literally scammed people out of money by misrepresenting his craftsmanship by posting stolen pictures and then sending them nothing more than a gigantic doorstop. He started his car audio career as a flat out scammer. 

If you look up his prior companies, most recently (prior to Skar) Subtilis Audio you will see he has a very shady past with running the company. There is a big long web of lies attached to this, so it's hard to explain. But the general jist is that he has been caught being less than truthful or flat out lying on multiple occasions. Every time he got caught, he would just "start" a new business and hope no one caught on. You can start reading here, just for one example: http://www.caraudio.com/forums/thun...udio-hand-built-enclosures-audioimpactxx.html 

Then you have the issue with the amps, where he cancelled the sale claiming it was damaged only to have actually sold it outside of ebay for more money than the ebay auction ended at, which violates ebays policies and the "contract" you enter into when you agree to list an item on ebay.

More recently, I've discovered that he (or one of the "businesses" he owns) was apparently undercutting his own Skar dealers by selling new Skar equipment on ebay pretending to be a college kid trying to raise money for tuition.

All in all, he has nothing but a history of either straight out scamming or intentionally lying or being dishonest in an effort to do nothing be advance his own personal gain. Any single incident on it's own might not seem _overly_ serious, but take into consideration it's a pattern that has persisted for atleast 3 years straight......not someone I would ever consider or recommend supporting by purchasing their product.


----------



## crispin

squeak9798 said:


> Kevin's past is worse than that.
> ......not someone I would ever consider or recommend supporting by purchasing their product.


Well i did not know all that.

I have always considered myself smart in the way that I do not need to be lied to, stolen from, or cheated for me to learn my lesson.

I am very happy learning from other people.

A perfect example is the guy on this board who posted up his prelude with a wall in it using all RU products. I brought up what a POS Patrick is and the poster said he didn't care cause Patrick was always good to him so he didn't give a **** if he ****ed other people over.

I had heard that the past was shady about Kevin and I actually did not buy my Skars from him, I bought them used. I have been recommending him cause I have been really really happy with the skars.

However going forward I will not likely recommend his products and will end up probley with some SA 8's for the next project.

Thanks for the links and back story.


----------



## childersbros

Well I appreciate the back story. I now know the way i am goin to go. What do you think on the box for the sundown?


----------



## marko.ketonen

childersbros said:


> Well I appreciate the back story. I now know the way i am goin to go. What do you think on the box for the sundown?


I have taken this sub on test one off finland magazine and they says that is really a monster. Normaly music low power and crapy box that element bring 132.1db out. That allso get 10/10 score off the test.


----------



## bmiller1

subwoofery said:


> Wanna impress people? Use the Sundown SA-8 v.2 and reverse mount it
> 
> Kelvin


If you're going for "wow" factor with an 8", you'll hard pressed to beat the SA.


----------



## tyroneshoes

For output, the sa v2 and Passive radiator is the obvious choice IMO

Skar 8" needs a foot of space.


----------



## totalmayhem

x7 now on the Sundown........it will be VERY hard to beat the SA8 v2. Its truley one of the most impressive 8s out right now.


----------



## spanyerd

*SA-8v2, hands down!!!*

- They dig deeper than any 8's I've ever had or heard and get loud as sh*t in the right box.
- They're arguably some of the best sounding and meanest commercially-available 8's on the planet. IIRC, the coils took around 900 watts during thermal testing.
- They thrive in .75 net and can/should be tuned low for excellent response and output (high 20's to low 30's, depending on taste and goals).
- They were designed by the owner, Jacob Fuller. He knows how to deliver knock out products while providing some of the best customer service out there.
- They can be re-coned for cheap in several coil variations. Extra spiders can be added for $5 each (up to 4 max).

Images "borrowed" from Jacob...


----------



## Oscar

If the cones can handle it (not saying they can't), you can start to look at horn type enclosures where there is an actual compression chamber to boost sensitivity. Naturally, enclosure volume can go out of hand quickly because it's the iron law in it's purest form; want dramatically increased sensitivity--gotta give up massive space. If you're willing to give up 12 ft³ for a single 8", you can gain about 10dB sensitivity over the recommended ported enclosure.


----------



## jeeptian

I like JL8w7


----------



## Chaos

I like old threads


----------



## 63flip

I know this is an old thread but there may be others looking for the "wow factor" with a single 8" sub.
My vote goes to a single 8" w7. I am running a 8w7ae in the JL spec port box with a 250/1v2 Slash and it hits HARD. Not only is it crazy loud but also has extremely high SQ. Everyone who has listened to this set-up is blown away. They don't believe it's a single 8" on 250 watts until they see it.
I have it in an extended cab Ford Ranger. Kenwood Excellon head unit and components finish it off.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

childersbros said:


> I am looking to do one 8" sub that will play super low and loud. I have done a t-line box on two dd 2508s that was awesome. I want to kind of do the same thing that will blow peoples minds with one 8. I also only have a 500.2 amp at the moment and kinda want to use it. I know this is alot to ask from an 8 but does anyone have any suggestions on a good 8 thats not dd? I have heard sundown was good I have never messed with them though.


I'm building a horn loaded subwoofer using one of the beefiest eights in the world, the TC Sounds Epic 8. I know the Sundown is in the same league, maybe better, but the TC is a better candidate for horn loading.

Here's the thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/2036905-post28.html

Here's some reasons you might consider a horn:

1) horn loading an eight gets you about 10-15dB of gain. To put that in perspective, if you're currently using 500 watts and you want to get 10dB more output, it will require 5000(!) watts. And that's assuming no power compression.
2) Nobody else is doing it
3) I personally think that horns sound better than vented boxes. At the tuning frequency of a vented box the output is 180 degrees out of phase, which basically means it's not 'in sync' with the frequencies above and below it.


Of course there's no free lunch. Horns are big, and complex to build. One of the big downsides to horns in a car is that the gain is most at the upper range of the response. For instance, my horn is more efficient in the two octaves from 35-140hz, but below that *they're no more efficient than a sealed sub.*


----------



## Trancer

subwoofery said:


> Wanna impress people? Use the Sundown SA-8 v.2 and reverse mount it
> 
> Kelvin


AGREED. But if you want to impress someone with a single 8, go with the STOCK SPL model. It's a daily driver model. I have FOUR of them and heard a pair and there was a big difference. If you want to use the 500.2, then that might br your achillies hill with the SA-8 V.2 STOCK SPL. the Stock SPL model uses a lighter CCAW which dives down lower, but it also takes quite a bit more power... roughly 1000wrms. even the regular SA-8 V.2 takes 800wrms, so the 500.2 won't bring it to it's full potential.


----------

